# error GCC (corrompido?)

## Txema

Muy buenas a todos, llevaba mucho tiempo sin hacer un update completo del sistema y hace dos días me puse a ello con los casos típicos de bloqueos (perl y otros) una vez solucionado para que comenzara compilar paquetes, tras llevar más de 150 paquetes correctamente instalados comienza a dar fallos y ahora no consigo compilar nada, en todos los paquetes gcc da el mismo error

```
checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/make-4.1-r1/work/make-4.1':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details
```

He hecho un chroot con un stage3 para compilar y copiar gcc, binutils, glibc y make pero nada, sigue igual y ya no sé por donde tirar porque hace tiempo que no toco a fondo el sistema y estoy muy dessentranado, así que a ver si podéis echarme una mano ^^

Un saludo y gracias

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.8.5, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1548244 total,    399000 free

KiB Swap:     522108 total,    522108 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 31 Oct 2016 16:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --exclude ChangeLog

zugaina

    location: /var/lib/layman/zugaina

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

server

    location: /var/lib/layman/server

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

Overlay_local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/snapshots/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude ChangeLog"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi activefilter alsa ares atm berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcp dri fam foomaticdb fortran gif glib glibc-omitfp gnutls hddtemp iconv idn ipv6 java libssh2 lm_sensors mmx mmxext modules ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nss openmp pam pcre pdf png policykit rar readline samba sasl seccomp session sse sse2 ssl tcpd threads truetype udev unicode vim-syntax x86 xattr xml xpm zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse sse2 mmx mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

```

gcc-config -l

```
 [1] i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.5 *

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.3

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
gcc-config -B
```

?

----------

## Txema

```
gcc-config -B

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5
```

----------

## quilosaq

Sólo deberías tener un perfil activo. Prueba con 

```
(root)# gcc-config -f 2
```

----------

## Txema

Sí, eso ya lo hice, aquí es que sale en blanco y negro pero en la pantalla el primer asterisco se ve azul y el segundo amarillo.

La versión i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.8.3 fué la primera que intenté "copiar" al sistema tras los errores, pero no me di cuenta que era para i486 antes de descomprimir el tarball y ahora no sé cómo eliminarlo, pero el gcc activo es el i686

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si en tu entorno actual puedes crear ejecutables. Esto podría valer:

```
echo "int main(){}" > .prueba.c && gcc .prueba.c && echo "funciona bien"; rm .prueba.c a.out
```

----------

## Txema

Sistema:

```
gcc: error interno del compilador: Violación de segmento (programa as)

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

rm: no se puede borrar «a.out»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
```

Añadiendo -v

```
echo "int main(){}" > .prueba.c && gcc -v .prueba.c && echo "funciona bien"; rm .prueba.c a.out

Usando especificaciones internas.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5/gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/lto-wrapper

Objetivo: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configurado con: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.5/work/gcc-4.8.5/configure --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i6      86-pc-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linu      x-gnu/4.8.5/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-lin      ux-gnu/4.8.5/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i6      86-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include/g++-v4 --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/python --enable-lan      guages=c,c++,fortran --enable-obsolete --enable-secureplt --disable-werror --with-system-zlib --enable-nls --witho      ut-included-gettext --enable-checking=release --with-bugurl=https://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.8      .5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2' --enable-libstdcxx-time --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-      clocale=gnu --disable-multilib --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --with-arch=i686 --enable-targets=all --dis      able-libgcj --enable-libgomp --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-lto --without-cloog --enable-libsaniti      zer

Modelo de hilos: posix

gcc versión 4.8.5 (Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2)

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-mtune=generic' '-march=i686'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/cc1 -quiet -v .prueba.c -quiet -dumpbase .prueba.c -mtune=generic -march      =i686 -auxbase .prueba -version -fstack-protector -o /tmp/cc8ZOJIP.s

GNU C (Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2) versión 4.8.5 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

        compilado por GNU C versión 4.8.5, GMP versión 6.0.0, MPFR versión 3.1.3-p4, MPC versión 1.0.2

GGC heurísticas: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

se descarta el directorio inexistente "/usr/local/include"

se descarta el directorio inexistente "/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/include"

la búsqueda de #include "..." inicia aquí:

la búsqueda de #include <...> inicia aquí:

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include-fixed

 /usr/include

Fin de la lista de búsqueda.

GNU C (Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2) versión 4.8.5 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

        compilado por GNU C versión 4.8.5, GMP versión 6.0.0, MPFR versión 3.1.3-p4, MPC versión 1.0.2

GGC heurísticas: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

Compiler executable checksum: e9bf88ae2abf24f2d67b1d1bdb3c30f5

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-mtune=generic' '-march=i686'

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as -v --32 -o /tmp/ccdI1rbn.o /tmp/cc8ZOJI      P.s

GNU ensamblador versión 2.25.1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) utilizando BFD versión (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

gcc: error interno del compilador: Violación de segmento (programa as)

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

rm: no se puede borrar «a.out»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

Entorno Chroot:

```
echo "int main(){}" > .prueba.c && gcc -v .prueba.c && echo "funciona bien"; rm .prueba.c a.out

Usando especificaciones internas.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5/gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/lto-wrapper

Objetivo: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configurado con: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.5/work/gcc-4.8.5/configure --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include/g++-v4 --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/python --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-obsolete --enable-secureplt --disable-werror --with-system-zlib --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --enable-checking=release --with-bugurl=https://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2' --enable-libstdcxx-time --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --disable-multilib --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --with-arch=i686 --enable-targets=all --disable-libgcj --enable-libgomp --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-lto --without-cloog --enable-libsanitizer

Modelo de hilos: posix

gcc versión 4.8.5 (Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2)

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-mtune=generic' '-march=i686'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/cc1 -quiet -v .prueba.c -quiet -dumpbase .prueba.c -mtune=generic -march=i686 -auxbase .prueba -version -fstack-protector -o /tmp/ccxnvubF.s

GNU C (Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2) versión 4.8.5 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

        compilado por GNU C versión 4.8.5, GMP versión 6.0.0, MPFR versión 3.1.3-p4, MPC versión 1.0.2

GGC heurísticas: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

se descarta el directorio inexistente "/usr/local/include"

se descarta el directorio inexistente "/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/include"

la búsqueda de #include "..." inicia aquí:

la búsqueda de #include <...> inicia aquí:

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/include-fixed

 /usr/include

Fin de la lista de búsqueda.

GNU C (Gentoo 4.8.5 p1.3, pie-0.6.2) versión 4.8.5 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

        compilado por GNU C versión 4.8.5, GMP versión 6.0.0, MPFR versión 3.1.3-p4, MPC versión 1.0.2

GGC heurísticas: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

Compiler executable checksum: e9bf88ae2abf24f2d67b1d1bdb3c30f5

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-mtune=generic' '-march=i686'

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as -v --32 -o /tmp/ccZpesnE.o /tmp/ccxnvubF.s

GNU ensamblador versión 2.25.1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) utilizando BFD versión (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

COMPILER_PATH=/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/:/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/:/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/

LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/../lib/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../lib/:/lib/../lib/:/usr/lib/../lib/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../:/lib/:/usr/lib/

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-mtune=generic' '-march=i686'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m elf_i386 -dynamic-linker /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../lib/crt1.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../lib/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/crtbegin.o -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5 -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../lib -L/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../.. /tmp/ccZpesnE.o -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed -lc -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/crtend.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.5/../../../../lib/crtn.o

funciona bien

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> gcc: error interno del compilador: Violación de segmento (programa as)

 

Parece que el problema es as, del paquete binutils. Como parece que en el chroot si que funciona el compilador, prueba a instala binutils dentro del chroot.

----------

## Txema

Al principio, siguiendo las indicaciones de este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7276926.html#7276926 compilé en chroot y luego instalé en el sistema gcc, glibc, binutils y make

Algún otro paquete que debería instalar del mismo modo?

Lo que no he hecho desde que empezaron los errores es reiniciar porque no sé si el sistema volverá a levantarse, debería hacer un reinicio o no es necesario?

----------

